# Water pump



## olesage (Sep 23, 2009)

Just bought a 2000 Terry 26T and the water pump makes a rumble sound, like heavy vibration. Is this normal or is it going out?


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Olesage,

I'm not sure what pump you have and how loud it is but it is normal for some water pumps to make a lot of noise. 

There are a variety of causes.

1. There is no insulation between the pump and the surface it is mounted on. Solution - insert a mouse pad between the pump and the wood and screw it back in place.

2. Inflexible water tubing rubbing against wood. Solution - Where ever the tubes touch your trailer cover them with insulation foam

3. Right angle turns rights going into and out of the pump. Solution - add a pump silencer kit.

The unltimate solution is to purchase a Surflo Whisper King. I plan to install one next weekend and add an accumulator. Will post the results in my blog.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## olesage (Sep 23, 2009)

Heruide, 
I looked, and you are right on all counts! No insulation between pump and floor, no pipe insulation on tubing. The tubes are lying on top of the plastic tire shroud making all kinds of racket. 
I do not know how the old owners put up with the noise.
Thanks for your help.

Olesage


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Olesage,

You are welcome. Good luck on silencing the pump.

Ruide


----------



## olesage (Sep 23, 2009)

Heruide, 
How often do I need to pack the wheel bearings?

GVW 6000 Lbs


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Olesage,

The recomended frequency is every 12 months or 12,000 miles.

Ruide


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't use my pump very often but it's very loud when I do use it. Thanks Heruide for the tips. I always look forward to your advise and what you have have to say about things like this.

Thanks again


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Antiqua,

You are welcome.

Ruide


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Heruide your a wealth of knowledge my friend, I too wondered why my pump was so frigging loud :comfort_:

I will try this trick as well next weekend, thanks! :10220:


----------



## jammier (Oct 7, 2009)

*to know what you need*

Edited by L2L due to SPAM


----------

